# Kultura > Arti shqiptar > Arti botëror >  Paul Gauguin

## E=mc²

*Paul Gauguin

Paksa Brando, paksa Club Med..*.


Sherret me thika, gallatat me marinarët, gruaja e hequr qafe, arratisja për në Tahiti, harbimet seksuale: sa shumë aventura në jetën e babait të simbolizmit. Por nëse mendoni që ëndrra e tij ekzotike (dhe erotike) ishte një ekzistencë prej egërsire të mirë, atëherë po gënjeni veten.
Një nga emrat më të famshëm dhe më të vështirë të historisë së artit është ai i Paul Gauguin-it, që shqiptohet Goghèn. Së bashku me Cézanne-in dhe Van Gogh-un, është i treti piktor  muskëtier i pikturës moderne, që mbërrin pas fizhekzjarreve të impresionizmit. Cézanne-i do ti hapë portat kubizmit të Picasso-s dhe Braque-it, Van Gogh-u do ti jepnin rrugë Ekspresionizmit, apo më mirë të themi atyre piktorëve që binin pre e emocioneve, duke hedhur si të ishin duke punuar me kordhë me ngjyra mbi telajo, duke shprehur pikërisht shumë më tepër nga sa përshkruanin ndjenjat e tyre. Në të kundërt me këta, Gauguin-i do të jetë simbolist dhe primitiv, duke u hapur rrugë njerëzve si Matisse-i.

Gauguin-i është një lloj Club Méditerranée në art, edhe pse më shumë sesa në Mesdhe, pushimet do ti bëjë nëpër Paqësor. Neve, njerëzve të shekullit tonë, ky piktor francez i lindur në Paris në vitin 1848, nga një baba gazetar dhe një nënë gjysmëperuane, na pëlqen, sepse paraqet ëndrrën e fshehur të çdo mashkulli perëndimor: të hiqet qafe, të braktisë shtëpi e katandi, apo jetën e përditshme dhe familjen e të fshihet, për të hapur ndoshta në një plazh një banak ku monton një aparat ekspresi, në një ishull që gjendet kushedi se ku, ku liria, dashuria dhe seksi janë e njëjta gjë.

Paul Gauguin-i është paksa Marlon Brandoja i pikturës: aventurier, karizmatik dhe hajvan. Historia e tij ashtu si dhe pikturat e tij të gudulisin fantazinë, duke na shpënë në një botë erotike dhe ekzotike në të njëjtën kohë. E megjithatë, nuk e lëmë veten të gënjehemi nga ky personazh, që rrëfen se kërkon pastërtinë primitive dhe fëmijërinë e qytetërimit: Gauguin-i është një i përkëdhelur i Perëndimit. Rritet mjaft i llastuar nga gjyshi nga ana e nënës në Lima, në Peru. Kthehet në Francë, bëhet agjent i Bursës, në vitin 1873 martohet me danezen e varfër Mette Sophie Gad, me të cilën do të bëjë pesë fëmijë, fiton një mal me para, blen vepra të artit bashkëkohor. Pastaj, në vitin 1883 humbet thuajse të gjitha investimet e tij dhe vendos të bëhet artist.

Lë familjen, që kthehet në Kopenhagen, dhe i hipën anijes për në Martinikë, në kërkim të origjinës së botës. Pikturon, por askush nuk do tia dijë për kuadrot e tij. Me një mik piktor shkon në Panama, ku për dy javë e vënë të gërmojë atë që do të bëhet kanali i famshëm, gjë që e lodh shumë, derisa e pushojnë nga puna. Kthehet në Paris , ku si çdo piktor i asaj kohe që respektohet, jeton me mundime. Shkon në Bretanjë, ku pikturon gratë vendase me veshjet e bardha tradicionale. Rikthehet në Paris dhe takon Theo Van Gogh-un, e cili e bind të shkojë në Arles me të vëllain, Vincent-in, duke i ofruar gjashtë muaj të paguara.



*Veshi i Van Gogh-ut*

Gauguin-i e pranon ftesën, por do të rrijë atje vetëm dy muaj, duke u zënë me Van Gogh-un nga mëngjesi deri në darkë, derisa Vincent-i do të tentojë ta vrasë me një thikë, me të njëjtin teh me të cilin pak orë më vonë do të presë veshin e famshëm, duke e lënë mikun të tromaksur.

Ka edhe nga ata që thonë që në sherr e sipër, veshin ia preu pikërisht ai, Gauguin-i. Sido që të ketë shkuar puna, simbolisti ynë ia mbath nga sytë këmbët nga Arlesi: preferon të vuajë nga uria në Paris sesa të vdesë mes luledielleve. Në vitin 1889 bëhet pjesë e një ekspozite në grup në Caffè Volpini. Kritika e mbyt. Kurse ai vazhdon të këmbëngulë. Përqafon teknikën që u quajt cloisonniste, që me fjalë të thata është ajo e librave me ngjyrosje për fëmijë, imazhi ndahet në zona që duhet të mbushen me ngjyrë. Krijon një nga veprat e tij më të famshme: Krishti i verdhë, që sot gjendet në Albright  Knox Art Gallery të Bufalos. Gjithmonë në të njëjtin vit, Gauguin-i do të bëjë një autoportret në një qeramikë në kormën e kanës, ndërsa e shoqja, së cilës nuk i dërgon më asnjë kacidhe, do të mendojë njëherë e mirë se atë e kanë lënë trutë. Edhe miku i vet, artisti Schuffenecker, që deri në atë kohë me shumë bujari i ka hapur derën e shtëpisë, vendos ta dëbojë.

Gauguin-i është prepotent, egoist dhe egocentrik, as që do tia dijë për njeri. I shkruan Van Gogh-ut se asnjeri nuk e kupton. Van Gogh-u, që mendonte se ai vetë kuptohej edhe më pak, për tia dëshmuar këtë vret veten ca muaj më pas. Tashmë pa miq, i pakuptuar dhe i zemëruar me Evropën, përshëndet për herën e disatën herë të shoqen, duke i premtuar se do të kthehet i pasur dhe i famshëm. Niset në ditën e parë të prillit të vitit 1891, për në detrat e Jugut. Arrin në Tahiti, të cilin e gjen ndërkaq paksa të shkatërruar nga turizmi i kolonëve francezë. Zë miqësi me mbretëreshën e Maorëve dhe nuk kuptohet nëse arrin ta çojë në shtrat apo jo. Gauguin-i është një lloj përzierje mes një Robison Crusoe-je dhe një Carravaggio-je të Paqësorit, me ngjyrat e tij të forta dhe sensualitetin e trupave të modeleve njomëzake vendase e që mesa kuptohet nga ditarët e tij nuk binin dhe aq pre e lakmisë së tij prej maçoje latin. Primitive ndoshta, por budallaqe jo dhe aq.

*Në vend të Shënmërive, femra me pareo.*

Gauguin-i, megjithatë, nuk është dhe aq naiv sa të kërkojë vetëm pastërtinë e qytetërimit dhe të dashurisë: me intuitë e kupton se ekzotizmi mund të shesë dhe i dërgon telajot e tij në Paris, duke shpresuar se ndokush do ti blejë. Të paktë do të jenë ata që do ta bëjnë. I veshur si njeri i egër, por me trutë e një kapitalisti, artisti mbetet i fiksuar nga suksesi dhe nga paratë që nuk duan të arrijnë. Gjatë qëndrimit të tij në Tahiti, gjithsesi ai punon në mënyrë mjaft intensive, zhytet në legjendat vendase dhe përzien imazhe të besimit të krishterë me idhujt polinezianë. Megjithatë, të mos iluzionohemi që frymëzimi i tij qe atmosfera tropikale. Gauguin-i mbërrin në ishull me një baule të mbushur plot me imazhe veprash të historisë së artit evropian, që do ti shërbejnë si modele për pikturat e tij të ardhshme, ku shenjtët dhe shënmëritë do ti zëvendësojë me personazhe që mbathin pareon tradicionale.
Pas tre vitesh larg nga shtëpia, nostalgjia fillon të ndihet dhe ai riatdhesohet me shpenzimet e qeverisë franceze. I rikthyer në qytetërimin e kafeneve dhe bulevardeve, pa pasur as edhe një kacidhe në xhep, mjeshtri i detrave të Jugut pritet si mbreti i artistëve simbolistë. Në nëntor të vitit 1893, galeria Durand -Ruel i kushton një ekspozitë personale. Duke mos dashur tia dinë për lagështirën e vjeshtës, vizitorët e ekspozitës do të mbeten të magjepsur dhe të ngrohur nga ngjyrat tropikale të telajove të ekspozuar. Megjithë suksesin e publikut dhe të kritikës, nga 44 pikturat e ekspozuara vetëm 11 do të shiten. I kënaqur, por jo shumë, përpara se të vendosë të mërgojë përgjithmonë, Gauguin-i, që ndërkohë ka marrë një trashëgimi të vogël, rikthehet në Bretanjë. Në PontAven do të lërë pa gojë të rinjtë artistë të atyre vendeve, duke u treguar zotësitë e tij seksuale dhe do zihet me grushte me marinarët, që i thyejnë një kavilje.

Përpos këtyre aventurave patetike, do të vazhdojë të punojë duke eksperimentuar në këtë periudhë teknikën e stampimit, për të cilën do të bëhet mjeshtër i madh. Por tashmë egoist dhe ëndërrimtar i pashërueshëm, artisti ynë nuk do ta durojë më as Evropën dhe as përgjegjësitë mikroborgjeze. Tregtarit të tij të ri, Ambroise Vollard do ti rrëfejë se gjithçka ndodh në përfytyrimin tim të çmendur. Kështu në shtator të vitit 1895 do të rikthehet në Tahiti. Për fat të keq, sëmundja sifilizit (SIDA e viteve tetëqind) kishte nisur rrugën e vet në trupin e artistit që, megjithatë, në vitin 1897 gjen forcën për të pikturuar kryeveprën e tij gjigande, një telajo gati tetë metër të gjatë, një lloj Pranvere të Boticelli-it, që zhvillohet në vendet tropikale e që titullohet Nga vijmë? Kush jemi? Ku shkojmë, që sot gjendet në Museum of Fine Arts në Boston.

Do të ndjekë një fund të paevitueshëm, por i pathyeshmi Gauguin nuk do të reshtë kurrë së punuari. Në vitin 1901 do të largohet edhe më nga qytetërimi dhe do të shkojë në një nga ishujt markezë, ku në vitin 1903 do të vdesë në një mënyrë jo shumë dinjitoze, pa së paku një varrim të krishterë, sepse ishte grindur me peshkopin vendas. Në 1906, Salloni i Vjeshtës do ta përkujtojë me një retrospektivë, që do të ndikojë talentet e rinj të asaj epoke, mes të cilëve një tip që e quanin Picasso Shkrimtari Somerset Maugham do të rrëfejë jetën e këtij piktori të çuditshëm në një roman tepër të bukur Hëna dhe gjashtë paratë. Ne, nëpunësit e ngratë të civilizimit e të konsumimit, përmes pikturave të Paul Gauguin-it do të vazhdojmë të ëndërrojmë arratinë. Në mos deri në Tahiti, së paku në bregdetin më të afërt....

----------

